# Orleans, VT - WTB: Western Ultramount plow mount



## OFD4 (Sep 8, 2020)

Wanted to buy a ultramount Plow mount for my ‘11 GMC Sierra 2500 HD. I believe the part number is 69981. I am looking for used for cheap. Thanks


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

@Philbilly2 ??


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have one left it Matt takes the one... if he does not what it, I have 2 still


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> I have one left it Matt takes the one... if he does not what it, I have 2 still


Hey, you know what they say about getting off the pot...










Hope you are listening @JMHConstruction


----------



## OFD4 (Sep 8, 2020)

Philbilly2 said:


> I have one left it Matt takes the one... if he does not what it, I have 2 still


PM sent


----------

